# Morning walk vs. extreme jogging



## Knight (Oct 28, 2022)

People that walk don't go to extremes like joggers do.  But at least when joggers stop to rest they wave like the people we see walking do.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 28, 2022)

I don't  get it


----------



## Knight (Oct 28, 2022)

garyt1957 said:


> I don't  get it


Understanding that some jog for weight loss as described 
How long should I jog to lose weight beginner?
Start slowly, then ramp it up.
Here's what Mackey suggests: *Week 1-2: Start by running or jogging for 1 minute; then walking for 1 minute.* *Alternate 8 times for a total of 16 minutes*. Increase reps as you feel more comfortable, trying to fit in at least 3 runs per week

Extreme jogging for weight loss as the pic suggests is supposed to be humorous.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 28, 2022)

Knight said:


> Extreme jogging for weight loss as the pic suggests is supposed to be humorous.


It is funny, and maybe right.

The orthopedist who did my knees told me I should not jog, walking or hiking however is fine.  Gives me a good excuse to do what I was going to do anyway...


----------



## Knight (Oct 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is funny, and maybe right.
> 
> The orthopedist who did my knees told me I should not jog, walking or hiking however is fine.  Gives me a good excuse to do what I was going to do anyway...


A mechanic that worked for me when I was a 1st. line supervisor jogged for weight loss. He lost weight but also damaged his hip joints. He lost a very good job & in his mid 30's went on disability.


----------



## Chet (Oct 28, 2022)

I used to be a runner. I read in one of the running magazines that the number of calories burned have to do with how much weight you are moving over a certain distance. Speed made no difference.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm a life long walker, never got into the habit of jogging


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm a life long walker, never got into the habit of jogging


Yeah, I love a good hike

Running?

An old poster of mine pretty much sez it


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Never  a jogger....  I used to love speed walking in days gone by ... now it's just leisurely walking daily.


----------



## Been There (Nov 2, 2022)

At almost 62, I still jog. When I was in the military, we ran almost everyday, no matter the weather. I don’t do marathons anymore, but can still jog 42 km. I don’t worry about the time. My joints are in pretty good shape. I use Tumeric and Glucosamine. I stopped taking Chondrotin. If I was a walker, I would carry weights in both hands. I understand by doing that, a person can burn more calories. I think you are supposed to alternate raising and lowering the weights. Left arm, then right arm, etc.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 2, 2022)

I don't jog anymore, not worth the joint pain, but love to walk around the area and in the park. I do 45+ minutes every day on either the treadmill or elliptical.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 2, 2022)

Just yesterday I was on my 2 mile walk at the park, when a guy jogged past me.  I studied his gait, bouncing along on the balls of his feet at a decent jog pace, but then....I saw his calves, big they were, and thought to myself, jogging like that is only going to make that calf bigger.  I felt he should be using the heel and toe to land correctly and then push off again.

I felt better at the pace I was going, and also my stride.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

It seems that any extreme form of exercise puts too much strain on the body. Native Africans can travel for miles by just jogging gently on soft ground. We in the West tend to run and jog on hard surfaces. This is not good for our skeletons.
Simple walking is less strenuous but much better, and causes no injuries.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is funny, and maybe right.
> 
> The orthopedist who did my knees told me I should not jog, walking or hiking however is fine.  Gives me a good excuse to do what I was going to do anyway...


This was what my son was told for his bad back, no jogging, no running, no roller skating.  He hikes a lot, I walk a lot


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 2, 2022)

I do a speed walk where I am off the ground, so it is jogging, but because I am only an inch or two off the ground, it is easy on the knees and back. It is more of a workout than both walking and jogging, so I cut my “run” down from 3.5 miles to 2.25 miles. I move the arms like walking. It is far more balanced than falling forward in a traditional run. I. Actually feel better after my jog (or “wog” as some call it). I find it even easier on my back than fast walking. Also wear some knee support stockings and a back support belt which help a lot.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2022)

Went to Kneaders and bought a bag of bread ends.  Only 4.50.  I freeze servings of the bread in zip lock bags.  Fresh baked bread, variety of flavors, and you can’t beat the price.  Anybody else buy bread ends?


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

In my 30s I used to see a few male racewalkers in the park. I wanted to ask them to teach me. But I had a jealous husband, so I didn't. 

I can walk now, but I can't "go for a walk." Instead, I step back and forth on my rebounder for 30 minutes a day. Very low impact exercise.


----------



## Been There (Nov 2, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I don't jog anymore, not worth the joint pain, but love to walk around the area and in the park. I do 45+ minutes every day on either the treadmill or elliptical.


The treadmill is a good substitution for when a person can't run outside. I like running outside, especially in these cool mornings here in the east. It has been anywhere from 50°-70° in the mornings when I run. I also learned from my training in the military that it is very important to hydrate at least 40 ounces of water each day to keep the joints working properly. I checked with my doctor about this and he told me that he drinks 60 ounces per day of water, Gatorade and milk. That's total, not each. I also stretch for about 10 minutes before I run. If I am only going to walk that day, I don't stretch.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2022)

I've read and heard that jogging is not particularly good for us. Injuries are more likely than if taking brisk walks. They don't have to tell me twice. I won't be jogging...unless I'm running away from danger.


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 4, 2022)

My inlaws next door have a treadmill I can always use but something about treadmills just doesn't sit right with me. So when it gets _really_ cold (like -10F) I will do the snowshoes on a trail by us. The trees provide shelter from wind and I can dress as warm as I need to.


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2022)

Walking I love, but running is only done whilst being chased by rabid dogs.

Jogging I would consider if being pursued by a fat, asthmatic Chihuahua.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 4, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Just yesterday I was on my 2 mile walk at the park, when a guy jogged past me.  I studied his gait, bouncing along on the balls of his feet at a decent jog pace, but then....I saw his calves, big they were, and thought to myself, jogging like that is only going to make that calf bigger.  I felt he should be using the heel and toe to land correctly and then push off again.
> 
> I felt better at the pace I was going, and also my stride.


Landing on the balls of the feet is better and actually taught now


----------



## Right Now (Nov 4, 2022)

Still, you're going to have more muscular calves from that!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

I can only walk, if I am attempting a jog, I would snap my knee and hop out of place, and or fall.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Nov 6, 2022)

What is 'extreme jogging'. Jogging is slow --- maybe 5 miles an hour or so. Running is fast. I used to run, but at 72, I jog 3 miles a day. I've never had an injury of any kind related to working out and I job on pavement.  But I have been weightlifting, doing floor exercises, and running (now jogging) since my early 30's for 5 times a week. Most injuries are caused by people who have been out of shape for decades and 'got religion' and then, overdid it. You have to work all parts of your body at same time. 
   Plus, majority of people in this country are overweight which strains everything on your body. Anyway, I've never understood people complaining about how they feel, look, or their general health and then say they have no motivation to work out and do something for themselves. American Diabetes Society has stated that we have approximately 900,000 new cases, every year, of Type II diabetes. And, 90% were fully preventable. You have close to a million people a year, new people, giving themselves an incurable disease due to their sloth. 
    As another poster said, I don't get it.


----------

